# grinder rebuild do i grease the doser



## robti (Mar 27, 2013)

Hi ready to rebuild my Mignon after following Daves instructions elsewhere, but when cleaning the doser assembly it looked like it had a fine file of petroleum jelly\ clear grease on it, so i have steam cleaned everything and thought i would ask before i rebuild it do i assemble clean or grease it

Thanks

Robert


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

If it is the doser mech rob then yes, I.e. the sping and lever?


----------



## robti (Mar 27, 2013)

Hi Dave

Yes its the doser mechanism small long spring & lever (everything thats below the dosing chamber)

Thanks all done

Robert


----------

